
Show HN: Hack-a-Mask, create a mask in 1 minute using household materials - mrngan
https://hackamask.com
======
dgritsko
This is cool, but are there any similar resources available for creating masks
that are washable? Would love to have something that's reusable rather than
requiring constant usage of paper towels and rubber bands.

~~~
mrngan
Thank you! Yes, there are a couple fabric-based mask templates available. This
is one that I know of (with detailed instructions)

[https://diymask.site/](https://diymask.site/)

Reusability is a big advantage for fabric masks. The downside is that it takes
a while to make one (45m - 1hr) and some requires a sewing machine.

------
O1111OOO
This is a terrific template! Thanks for creating the site and sharing. I had
been looking at various online templates and this is by far the easiest.

I'm going to work on a modified version of this tomorrow probably using cotton
with some manual sewing[0].

On a side note: there's been zero talk on protective eyewear so I just want to
toss this out into the ether...

Regardless of the suggestions made by the CDC, WHO and/or other organizations
that certain protective measures aren't necessary (and later begin to back
track), common sense (based on available data) remains our most important
defensive weapon until a vaccine is developed (expected late/2020, early2021?
Availability to _all_ expected within two years?).

I always thought that the early suggestions that face masks weren't necessary
unless you were already symptomatic was absolutely appalling and
irresponsible.

I wear eyeglasses, so feel _slightly_ better protected. I wonder if goggles
will be the next big suggestion if this virus isn't controlled or if it
mutates by next fall/winter.

Current best practices: Social Distancing, Latex Gloves, Face Masks
(mouth/nose). (Possibly goggles and/or eyeglasses in some form).

\------

[0] [https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-
diy-...](https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-
mask-virus/)

~~~
mrngan
Thank you! I agree with you. Masks protect others because they prevent
droplets from contaminating the environment.

Let me know if you make variations on the design. Happy to feature it on the
site.

Stay safe!

